# Mod wheel for my Roland Digital piano



## easyrider (Oct 10, 2020)

What are my options....?


----------



## Doug Brock (Oct 10, 2020)

easyrider said:


> What are my options....?


I haven’t found any good solutions to add mod wheels to digital pianos. It seems like if you want standard wheels (especially if you also want a pitch bend wheel), you just need to buy another keyboard to put on top of your digital piano. I’ve used 25 key controllers just to add the wheels. If I need mod wheel info but not pitch wheel, then I’ve tried the Korg Nanokontrol 2 with some sporadic luck - Korg has been struggling with Mac compatibility the last few years. I recently bought the Studiologic MixFace and like it a lot to give me a few fader controls for volume, mod, expression, etc. Not as small and lightweight (or as inexpensive) as the Korg, but so far it has been a much better solution for me.


----------



## mybadmemory (Oct 11, 2020)

Palette Gear or Monogram CC, unless you want an actual wheel?


----------



## easyrider (Oct 11, 2020)

Mod Wheel for use with omnisphere...


----------



## sinkd (Oct 11, 2020)

I also use an extra 25-key M-Audio controller alongside my RD-170 for mod/expression and keyswitches.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 28, 2020)

Reconfigured my desk and managed to squeeze my NI M32 in....


----------

